# Rabies



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good article on mercury in some of the rabies vacs . I just confirmed with my vet that their vac doesn't contain this drug http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/

Hello Mr. Thorpe,

We use Imrab 3TF rabies vaccine made by Merial. It is a killed vaccines. The package label reads as follows " Contains gentamicin as a preservative. This product does not contain thimerosal."


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> good article on mercury in some of the rabies vacs . I just confirmed with my vet that their vac doesn't contain this drug http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/
> 
> Hello Mr. Thorpe,
> 
> We use Imrab 3TF rabies vaccine made by Merial. It is a killed vaccines. The package label reads as follows " Contains gentamicin as a preservative. This product does not contain thimerosal."


I'm looking at a local vet who uses Pfizer rabies. The label on the serum says "killed virus". Have you heard any negatives of the Pfizer brand? I couldn't find anything on Dr. Dodds site.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Oops. Prince just has his rabies today... should have read it before....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nancyf said:


> I'm looking at a local vet who uses Pfizer rabies. The label on the serum says "killed virus". Have you heard any negatives of the Pfizer brand? I couldn't find anything on Dr. Dodds site.


just what we needed, more bogus claims http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/is-your-dogs-thimerosal-free-vaccine-really-free-of-mercury/


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been corresponding with Dr. Dodds and just this morning received an email from her that said, "all rabies vaccines from each brand are the same product, regardless of labeling as one year or three years." This was news to me since I've been choosing a vet who will give the 1 year. Dr. Dodds suggested working in the political system to change the protocol. I've contacted, for the second time, our local government but I don't have much hope. One of the things she said was, "stick to your beliefs". I liked that. I'll do as much as I can by working within the law.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, one year and three year is the same vac. We're stuck with local laws that's the problem. Good for you for getting involved Nancy.


----------

